# July 2014 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - Dkyle47



## Jim (Mar 31, 2014)

This contest starts today and ends July 14, 2014.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:* *Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in June 2014 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win some killer custom frogs from Full Boat Baits. These are the best looking frogs I have ever seen. I hope they fish the way they look. I feel some topwater explosions happening with these bad boys. I can talk all about them, but I will let the pictures (That I stole off their site) do them justice. I ordered a few packs and plan to give a bunch of them away for your pleasure.  

Check out Full Boats baits on their Facebook page and check out some very cool baits they are making. On deck for me are some of their 13 inch mammoth worms! :shock: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Full-Boat-Baits/468147303279638


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 7, 2014)

IN


----------



## He Reigns (Jul 7, 2014)

In


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 7, 2014)

in


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 7, 2014)

In


----------



## Y_J (Jul 8, 2014)

IN


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 8, 2014)

In


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 8, 2014)

in


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 8, 2014)

In


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 8, 2014)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Jul 8, 2014)

IN


----------



## WaterWaif (Jul 8, 2014)

In.


----------



## Dkyle47 (Jul 9, 2014)

IN


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 9, 2014)

In


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 9, 2014)

IN


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 9, 2014)

in


----------



## geeksterman (Jul 10, 2014)

*IN*


----------



## Timtactical (Jul 14, 2014)

in


----------



## geeksterman (Jul 14, 2014)

In


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2014)

Winner WInner Chicken Dinner! 

This months winner is Dkyle47

Congrats!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 18, 2014)

congrats =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 18, 2014)

=D> :beer: =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 18, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## Y_J (Jul 18, 2014)

Congratulations... =D> =D>


----------



## Dkyle47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm pretty excited to try them out they look like they'll produce some fish :beer:


----------

